# Kona Shred, Norco Rival, Or Avanti Derelikt Type 2??



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey guys I'm kinda in a pickle... i'm fourteen years old and for a couple of years now i have been savin up for a new bike. and now its time to buy one! I live in a small town and an hour away there is bout 3 bike shops. I've got a small choice to choose from an 07 Norco Rival, 07 Kona shred and an Avanti derelikt Type 2? Each store is sellin each bike for bout the same price... Bout $950 Aussie money except for the Norco Rival $899
Whats the best one for money and wats the best ride? Also which one has the best specs?????? 
Here are some specs for the bikes....

Kona Shred
Frame sizes 13"(XS), 15"(S), 15.5"(M), 17"(L), 17.5"(XL) 
Frame tubing Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum 
Fork MARZOCCHI DIRT JUMPER 4 100mm travel 
Braze-on fittings 2 bottles, fender 
Headset TH w/Big Nut 
Crankarms FSA Gravity Alpha Drive ISIS 
Chainrings PC Guard /36/24 
B/B RPM ISIS DH 
Pedals Kona Jackshit 
Chain Shimano IG-70 
Freewheel Shimano CS-HG30 (11-32t, 8speed) 
F/D Shimano Acera-x 
R/D Shimano Altus 
Shifters Shimano Alivio 
Handlebar FSA Gravity Maximus OS Riser 
Stem FSA Gravity Maximus OS 
Grips Cowan Signature 
Brakes Hayes MX4 Mechanical 
Brake Levers Avid FR-5 
Front hub KK Disc 
Rear hub Shimano FH-M475 disc 
Spokes Stainless 14g 
Tires Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35 
Rims Alex DM-24 
Saddle Kona DJ 
Seatpost FSA FR-270 DBL 
Seat clamp Kona QR 
Color Grey Matt 

Avanti Derelikt Type 2
Frame: Alloy 7005 Formtech
Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jump 4, 100mm travel
Front Derailleur: SRAM 3.0 with Truvatic Shiftguide
Rear Derailleur: SRAM SX-5
Brake Levers: Avid FR-5 with speed-dial adj
Shifters: SRAM SX-5 Triggers 16 Speed
Crankset: Truvativ Ruktion 2.0 RG, 24/36 with Rock Guard
Brakes: Avid BB-5 Mechanical Disc
Hubs: Joy Tech Alloy Disc QR Front and Rear with Cassette
Cassette: Shimano HG-30, 11-30T 8 speed
Handlebar: Truvativ Riser 31.8mm
Grips: Dual Density “Vice Grip" Grips
Handlebar Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt, 31.8mm
Pedals: Alloy BMX Platform with replaceable pins
Rims/Wheel Set: Weinmann Disc Bull
Spokes: Stainless Steel
Tyres: Kenda Kinetics 2.35 Front/Krad 2.3 Rear
Saddle: Jump Saddle with Cromo Rails
Seat Post: Alloy 31.6mm Micro Adjust
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS Spline
Headset: Tange Fatty MX-2 1-1/8
Chain: KMC IG31

Norco Rival
Frame: Strategically shaped aluminum tubing, square to round tapered mainframe, disc mount
Fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 4, 120mm travel
WheelsetFront Hub: KT disc, 36 hole
Rear Hub: KT disc, 36 hole
Front Rim: Sun SOS, double wall, 32 hole
Rear Rim: Sun SOS, double wall, 32 hole
Spokes: Stainless 2.0 
Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal, 2.35
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal, 2.35
BrakesetFront Brake: Avid BB5 mechanical, 6" rotor
Rear Brake: Avid BB5 mechanical, 6" rotor
Brake Levers: Avid mechanical
Drivetrain
Crankset: Truvativ Blaze, 22/32/bash guard, Power Spline BB 
Pedals: Wellgo LU-313, boron axles
Chain: KMC Z-72 
Freewheel: Shimano HG-30, 8 speed, 11-30
Front Derailleur: Shimano Acera, 31.8
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Alivio, 8 speed
Front Shifter: Shimano M-410 
Rear Shifter: Shimano M-410 
Bottom Bracket: Unavailable


Any opinions would help heaps!! As i'm a newbie and hopefully one of these will be my new real bike!
Thanks!


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Specs-wise I'd say the Avanti is a better pick, but i don't know Avanti really much (in fact i just know them by name). I'm a great fan of Norco and i know their bikes are very tough and reliable and their frames are indestructible. If you know Avanti and know they have a good reputation i say got for the Derelikt. I would personally go for the Rival because i know Norco very well.

EDIT: After looking at the Derelikt closer I'd say the geometry is better for street/dirt jumping.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

IonicRipper said:


> Specs-wise I'd say the Avanti is a better pick, but i don't know Avanti really much (in fact i just know them by name). I'm a great fan of Norco and i know their bikes are very tough and reliable and their frames are indestructible. If you know Avanti and know they have a good reputation i say got for the Derelikt. I would personally go for the Rival because i know Norco very well.
> 
> EDIT: After looking at the Derelikt closer I'd say the geometry is better for street/dirt jumping.


For straight up jumping, I'd go kona, I really like how they handled on the dirt jumps, not so much for street riding, not twitchy enough.

Otherwise I'd go avanti. If you feel more freeride-ish then the Norco.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys... I did notice that the Avanti Did have better specs but i was searchin on the net and i pretty much couldnt find anything about the Avanti Derelikt bikes in reviews... etc.. etc... Also i understand that the norco and kona r good bikes so i will take a closer look at them...
well gota go play Aussie footie! !AFL!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

dude. u gotta get that avanti. that thing is sick. its got mint geo. its got awesome specs. plus its got sliding dropouts so you can easily go singlespeed (u might not want to now, but trust me, someday you will. everyone does and loves it  ) get the size small if you can. you'll be better on it, unless your a giant for your age. 
BTW, when i first looked at this thread, I was like "wtf is avanti" but now that i research it a little, its got my vote.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

avanti pic


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

cummings said:


> dude. u gotta get that avanti. that thing is sick. its got mint geo. its got awesome specs. plus its got sliding dropouts so you can easily go singlespeed (u might not want to now, but trust me, someday you will. everyone does and loves it  ) get the size small if you can. you'll be better on it, unless your a giant for your age.
> BTW, when i first looked at this thread, I was like "wtf is avanti" but now that i research it a little, its got my vote.


go for the avanti


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Well i spose the avanti derelikt does kinda have better specs and geometry, and its rrp is little bit more than the other bikes... And i also never knew these bikes untill the local dealer showed me these models... I do more freeriding and downhill riding than jumping so i spose with the avanti i wont really have 2 upgrade alot. And i am getting a better deal with the avanti for price... Although i really like the Norco models and would die for a rampage, manik, or sasquatch... But they r a bit out of my price range. And i cant wait that long 2.. lol... With the Norco Rival how it has 120mm of front travel and the others have 100mm... The shocks are the same model and type... But is 120mm better?
Thankup!


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

And thanx for the tips cummings, i'm bout roughly 172 cm... (just measured then) so i will make sure i get the perfect size for me...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Avanti looks solid. I like the sliding dropouts too. 
Is Avanti is an Australian company?? they don't distribute in north america as far as I know... so that would be one more plus for you I would assume... the distributors for kona and norco are probably taking a larger cut. you don't need a 120mm fork on a bike like that, 100 is primo.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Avanti looks solid. I like the sliding dropouts too.
> Is Avanti is an Australian company?? they don't distribute in north america as far as I know... so that would be one more plus for you I would assume... the distributors for kona and norco are probably taking a larger cut. you don't need a 120mm fork on a bike like that, 100 is primo.


I'm pretty sure Avanti only distributes to Australia and New Zealand. But you would have to check the Avanti website to make sure. But i'm pretty sure... Thanks for the help/


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Chicken D said:


> Well i spose the avanti derelikt does kinda have better specs and geometry, and its rrp is little bit more than the other bikes... And i also never knew these bikes untill the local dealer showed me these models... I do more freeriding and downhill riding than jumping so i spose with the avanti i wont really have 2 upgrade alot. And i am getting a better deal with the avanti for price... Although i really like the Norco models and would die for a rampage, manik, or sasquatch... But they r a bit out of my price range. And i cant wait that long 2.. lol... With the Norco Rival how it has 120mm of front travel and the others have 100mm... The shocks are the same model and type... But is 120mm better?
> Thankup!


It's all about the quality of the travel. My fork has 75mm of travel, but it feel buttery smooth and as stiff as I like it to be.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> It's all about the quality of the travel. My fork has 75mm of travel, but it feel buttery smooth and as stiff as I like it to be.


So your saying if ya had 100mm fork, it could feel like a 130mm, because of the quality of the fork... ...........


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

considering there components are pretty similar - the looks of the avanti wins me!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

avanti gets my vote


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for ya help! I am now pretty sure which bike i am gonna get now! 
Thanks a Million!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Avanti no doubt! that thing looks like such a better option then the other two its not even a contest. sliding dropouts, chainguide, nice brakes, cool tire combo. get it


----------



## mckennaj1 (Sep 30, 2006)

To respond to your question about front fork travel, it is true that the quality of the forks responcivenes is important, the amount of travel is important as well. a fork with more travel will create a more "slack" feel in the front of the bike by kicking the headtube up and back, the longer travel also tends to take longer to fully compress so bigger rocks and roots will be soaked up by the fork.this is prefered by people who ride downhill or freeride styles. A shorter travel fork is good for urban styles and dirt jumping because it allows you to get the front wheel higher with less pitch on the frame. not that it can't be done on any kind of bike but thats the concept.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

so pretty much its what sort of riding your into... Downhill, you go for big, Dirt jumping, you dont really need any suspension... Well it'll save ya wrists tho... And... big suspension isnt normally better. So the 100 suspension on the Avanti is propably better than having 120mm suspension on that sort of bike...


----------



## mckennaj1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah pretty much although 100mm of Suspention is going to be fine for a good all around performer, in my opinion You really can't go wrong with any of the bikes, I've had a Kona shred and for the money I paid for it ( $450 U.S.) it is pretty much bullet proof. however the Avanti is new to me and component wise it looks like you would have an exelent performing bike that you could keep for a while. go for that, and and as your riding style develops you will have a better idea of what kind of bike you may want in the future.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey! Well i finally got my bike!!! But of course... Since the Avanti derelikt was there a week ago... And i only went to the store yesterday... It was sold... WELL wat can i say!!! Things like these happen... lol...
well at the end of the day i ended up getting a Norco Rival... I also had a look at the giant stp2 and kona shred... But there was something about the norco that i liked... So far i absolutely love it!! Taken it up the hill and back and it flies up and down!!! Over jumps and bumps it hammers!!! Go's like a cheetah!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

i personally dont trust avanti, last year i picked up a 06 derelikt type 2, everything effed up on it no joke, cracked frame,bent forks,gears always playing up,pedals breaking everything went rong sept the brakes i dunno bout the 07 but ive had a bad run with it, so atm ive been riding my 20 inch but am picking up a dk xenia


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

wolfman91 said:


> i personally dont trust avanti, last year i picked up a 06 derelikt type 2, everything effed up on it no joke, cracked frame,bent forks,gears always playing up,pedals breaking everything went rong sept the brakes i dunno bout the 07 but ive had a bad run with it, so atm ive been riding my 20 inch but am picking up a dk xenia


Yeah Avanti had a recall on all the 2006/7/8 or 2005/6/7 i can't remember, because of those problems


----------



## Patrick16 (May 7, 2012)

L3ONNOEL said:


> Yeah Avanti had a recall on all the 2006/7/8 or 2005/6/7 i can't remember, because of those problems


• 2006 - Derelikt 1, 2 and 3 models 
• 2007 - Derelikt 1, 2 and 3 models 
• 2008 - Derelikt 1, 2 and 3 models

Just the frames, everything else is good and they replaced the potentially dangerous frames with new 2011 ABD flow frames which are sweet as...


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Patrick16 said:


> • 2006 - Derelikt 1, 2 and 3 models
> • 2007 - Derelikt 1, 2 and 3 models
> • 2008 - Derelikt 1, 2 and 3 models
> 
> Just the frames, everything else is good and they replaced the potentially dangerous frames with new 2011 ABD flow frames which are sweet as...


Hmm i think they still sell those at my local Avanti shop. Would i be able to get it cheaper if it is one of those models?


----------

